# Marantz and Denon Say Hello to Dolby Atmos with New Offerings (AVR-X4100W, AVR-X5200W, SR7009, AV7702)



## Todd Anderson

A fundamental axiom in the land of Home Theater Enthusiasts is that buzz in the AV world can flip at a moment’s notice. Earlier this year HDMI 2.0 had all hands on deck standing at full attention and AVR manufacturers were racing to be the first to announce new product support for the specification. Now, just a few short months later, we find ourselves in the middle of Dolby Atmos fervor. So it only seems appropriate to preview several more Dolby Atmos ready offerings. This time the gear is coming from the D+M Group (Denon and Marantz), who is happily joining Onkyo and Pioneer in the Atmos parade. For those of you soured by Onkyo’s move to AccuEQ, pay attention because an old friend is primed to make an appearance.








The D+M Group’s announcement concerns four new AV products, two from Denon and two from Marantz. The Denon models (AVR-X4100W and AVR-X5200W) should be available some time in September, while the Marantz models (SR7009 and AV7702) are slated for September and October releases, respectively. Pricing, across the board, has yet to be revealed.

*Denon*
Denon says that Atmos will bring an experience that is “unmatched in the home theater today.” If true, we’re fairly confident that home theater enthusiasts will embrace it with open arms. While Atmos’ impact is still questionable, based on the response to our last news release, we’re nearly 100-percent confident that enthusiasts will love what they read next: both new Denon offerings have enough processing power to carry Audyssey MultEQ XT32. While many of the available room correction suites have proven to be satisfactory in the performance department, it’s entirely impossible to argue against the popularity of Audyssey’s flagship EQ product.

The AVR-X4100W (125W X7, 8 ohm) will be capable of powering 5.1, 7.1, 5.1.4, and 7.1.2 surround sound speaker configurations. In other words, the available Atmos configurations allow for compliments of two to four overhead speakers. The more robust AVR-X5200W (140W X9, 8 ohm) will have the ability to power an 11 channel setup, with a full 7.1.4 configuration. 

Both units will be loaded with other standard goodies, including Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, 4K upscaling, Hi-Res music support, and enough HDMI input/outputs (8 in, 3 out) to accommodate a small city. 

*Marantz*
Marantz is arriving to the party with a new A/V Receiver (SR7009) and a preamp (AV7702). They, too, will also offer Audyssey MultEQ XT32 giving Audyssey fans another brand to consider (aside from Denon). The SR7009 has a fairly robust amplification section (125W X 9, 8 ohms) capable of providing a 5.1.4 or 7.1.2 experience. The AV7702 is also 7.1.4 capable with 11-channel processing. 

Similar to the Denon units, the Marantz offerings can scale 4K/60Hz video, play music via Wi-Fi or Bluetooth streaming, process the usual Hi-Res audio formats, and have an abundant amount of HDMI jacks (8 in, 3 out).

In most regards, standard high-end units from brand-name manufacturers are beginning to look similar on the spec sheet. However, as we’re seeing, the small differences may actually prove to be game changers. If you’re thinking along the lines of room correction, so are we. Reviewers certainly have a weighty task ahead (sorting out the Pro’s and Con’s of brands this new model season)...get your popcorn ready, this is something you won't want to miss!


_Image Credit: D+M Group_


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Todd Anderson said:


> *Marantz*
> Marantz is arriving to the party with a new A/V Receiver (SR7009) and a preamp (AV7702). They, too, will also offer Audyssey MultEQ XT32 giving Audyssey fans another brand to consider (aside from Denon). The AV7702 has a fairly robust amplification section (125W X 9, 8 ohms) capable of providing a 5.1.4 or 7.1.2 experience. The AV7702 is also 7.1.4 capable with 11-channel processing.


I think the amp spec is for the SR7009 and not the prepro.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Kal Rubinson said:


> I think the amp spec is for the SR7009 and not the prepro.


Yes it is, indeed!:T


----------



## rkeman

Oh the agony! Just as the Emotiva XMC-1 appears to be imminently available, Marantz drops this Dolby Atmos with Audyssey MultiEQ XT-32 announcement. Now do I go with the Dirac or Audyssey and Dolby Atmos?


----------



## Todd Anderson

Nice to have quality choices!


----------



## chashint

rkeman said:


> Oh the agony! Just as the Emotiva XMC-1 appears to be imminently available, Marantz drops this Dolby Atmos with Audyssey MultiEQ XT-32 announcement. Now do I go with the Dirac or Audyssey and Dolby Atmos?


imminently available ?
Did I miss a press release with a date ?


----------



## rkeman

The forum at Emotiva has a posting announcing that XMC-1 preorders will begin being filled shortly. The preamplifier/processor should provide superlative sound given the balanced circuit topology, high performance digital to analog converters and apparent built quality with Dirac room correction offering the icing on the cake. The Marantz will probably have a more comprehensive feature set and may prove to be a worthy competitor, even more so if Audyssey Pro is included.


----------



## chashint

Good, I hope the processor works correctly.


----------



## jon96789

Did Marantz decide to release their products in gold in the U.S.? The gold stuff is usually reserved for Asia and Europe...


----------



## macromicroman

The latest on the XMC-1 is that Dirac will not be included in the ones being released and shipped now. In about 60 to 75 days they will send you the Dirac update (USB) and calibrated Mic.

Of course the Marantz unit isn't available yet either.


----------



## GusGus748s

I love my Denon X4000 which is about 2 months old. Now, I wish I would of waited lol. I feels my AVR it's out dated already.


----------



## chashint

GusGus748s said:


> I love my Denon X4000 which is about 2 months old. Now, I wish I would of waited lol. I feels my AVR it's out dated already.


I do not think you should have any regrets.
The next big thing is always just around the corner and you can wait forever and that will not change.
You selected an excellent AVR, enjoy it.


----------



## Skylinestar

GusGus748s said:


> I love my Denon X4000 which is about 2 months old. Now, I wish I would of waited lol. I feels my AVR it's out dated already.





chashint said:


> I do not think you should have any regrets.
> The next big thing is always just around the corner and you can wait forever and that will not change.
> You selected an excellent AVR, enjoy it.


I've read the reviews of 4520 & X4000. Although both are using XT32 correction, people are saying that the movie experience between the both are very different, 4520 being more attacking and refine, while X4000 being boring. While minute difference are more discernible in stereo music listening, I'm surprised that people mention about that difference in movies.

With the release of these new AVR, I hoping for major price drop for 4520.


----------



## chashint

Skylinestar said:


> I've read the reviews of 4520 & X4000. Although both are using XT32 correction, people are saying that the movie experience between the both are very different, 4520 being more attacking and refine, while X4000 being boring. While minute difference are more discernible in stereo music listening, I'm surprised that people mention about that difference in movies.
> 
> With the release of these new AVR, I hoping for major price drop for 4520.



Plead provide some links.
I have not seen anything comparing the two in that manner.
I am a Pioneer guy, so I am just curious where that info comes from.
I have no interest in defending any AVR.


----------



## Owen Bartley

I'm not here to point fingers, but I think we all know that this hobby tends to have rather common occurrences of people claiming to hear significant differences with minor changes. Now, software can also be a funny thing, and human error is also a factor in setup, mic placement, etc., background noise may have skewed one of the setups... who knows.


----------



## DevonD

Any word on whether or not older Denon receivers, with the channels to handle it, will get an Atmos update? like the 4311 or the 4520?


----------



## tonyvdb

DevonD said:


> Any word on whether or not older Denon receivers, with the channels to handle it, will get an Atmos update? like the 4311 or the 4520?


Highly unlikely, Atmos requires more than just a software upgrade as hardware is also involved.


----------



## macromicroman

I just noticed that the Marantz AV7702 is on their website. Specs seem very good. It has a MRSP only $100 more than the AV7701 and has Atmos, Audyssey MUTIQ XT32, and 11.2 channels.

If I hadn't just bought a refurbished AV7005, I might have to consider this. Of course it cost over twice as much as I paid and my AV7005 does all I ask of it.:bigsmile:


----------

